# How to wind bobbin thread on a barudan elite pro II



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,
Does anybody know how to wind bobbin thread automaticly.
I had a brief tutorial from my tech on friday and he is coming back after the weekend but my bobbin thread needs to be refilled.
I don't hevae prewound cones yet so I need to wind them on the machine it has an option for it but after I set up the thread I don't know how to start the machine to get spooling.
Any ideas..?
So I can practice while he is gone


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have that machine but can't you call your tech and ask for help


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

No it is weekend for him too and I want to respect that he is coming back monday so
Are there no barudan users out there?


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,
The bobbin winder only works when you are running the machine. ( Embroidering something). Then it works fine. Its best to keep some of the pre wound bobbins for emergency and you should have got some of them when the machine arrived. They are in your Madiera or Gunold start up box.
Hows it going , all OK? 
Earl


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Earl Smith said:


> Hi,
> The bobbin winder only works when you are running the machine. ( Embroidering something). Then it works fine. Its best to keep some of the pre wound bobbins for emergency and you should have got some of them when the machine arrived. They are in your Madiera or Gunold start up box.
> Hows it going , all OK?
> Earl


Hi there Earl,

I knew I could count on you, haha
Thanks for the reply and I found out the same(The bobbin winder only works when you are running the machine)
Yhe tech didnt put in extra bobbbins but he comes soon so..
I made some spools myself after figuring out that the machine needs to run hehe but with normal white gunold thread so that is just to practice.
It is a little intimidating but we are going for it !

Greetings rene


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Bobbin winder? I can't imagine anything easier than just pulling out a new bobbin from my box all ready to go. I hope you aren't planning on buying a big spool of bobbin thread and making your own bobbins.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

No but I ran out of bobbins so I needed to wind myself
I just received the 144 spools


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I wind my own bobbins when I want the backside to be the same color as the front


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

JAF said:


> I wind my own bobbins when I want the backside to be the same color as the front



Do you use the same thread.
So front and back thread are the same brand quality and thickness.
If yes this could be helpfull.
I read more of you out there do it but is it the same thread?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes I use the same thread that I will embroider with. I only use this technique on special items, when I don't want to see the white bobbin thread.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanx! great info.
Does it require more attention or does it sew the same as the prwound bobbins


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

To be on the safe side I would sew a test before doing the job. I don't remember having any problems with tension.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Great 
I always run a test because I don't know what the heck I am doing yet so I have to haha


----------



## asanalogy (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone have experience in dealing with FALSE BOBBIN BREAK messages on Barudan BEXT Elite Pro II (single head) machines? The machine stops running, gives a "bobbin break" message, but upon checking the bobbin is just fine. This happens repeatedly. Any help or advice from experienced users would be greatly appreciated - thanks!


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

check on this link How to Wind a Bobbin (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

asanalogy said:


> The machine stops running, gives a "bobbin break" message, but upon checking the bobbin is just fine. This happens repeatedly. Any help or advice from experienced users would be greatly appreciated - thanks!


I'm not familiar with that particular machine but pretty much all the industrial machines use similar technology for detecting a thread break. Check the way your thread is routed on the top of the machine. There is a roller on the top, generally underneath the tension adjuster, that the machine uses to detect if there is a problem. If the upper thread is not moving, ie the roller is not rolling, there is a problem and it stops saying there is a thread break. The machine is not smart enough to tell if the problem is an upper thread break or a bobbin thread break, it only has 1 error that it uses for both.


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

asanalogy said:


> Does anyone have experience in dealing with FALSE BOBBIN BREAK messages on Barudan BEXT Elite Pro II (single head) machines? The machine stops running, gives a "bobbin break" message, but upon checking the bobbin is just fine. This happens repeatedly. Any help or advice from experienced users would be greatly appreciated - thanks!


First 2, as tfalk mentioned:

1. Check your top thread is wrapped around the sensor wheel (not just passing beside it)

2. Thread is through the groove in the stud of the top tension?

3. Is it just happening on just one needle or any needle?
-3b. is the sensor wheel free to turn? It should rotate very freely, not feeling like anythings rubbing etc

4. Confirming it is the D16 message, not D25?


----------

